# A cat



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Cat 924G, works real good, terrible traction tho. Only use it for stacking, wish I could put a 12 foot pusher on it. Any one else running one?

Question: a buddy says that in a new loader you can switch from reverse to forward without coming to a complete stop? Any truth to that?

I always treat every piece of equipment like my truck and always stop, any opinions?

Those two pictures of two different ice chunks I picked up. They were massive.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes you can go from forward to reverse without comming to a complete stop.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hamelfire;1234449 said:


> Yes you can go from forward to reverse without comming to a complete stop.


I guess I should of added without damaging the tranny


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

chris_morrison;1234457 said:


> I guess I should of added without damaging the tranny


I have been running a loader for several years and have not ever completely stopped with the exception of roading a machine. If pushing/stacking i just let off the gas and either thumb shift in our Cat or lever shift in the Deere from forward to reverse. 
It was explained to me once and from what I remember they said something about the torque(spelling?) converter and it's ok to do so just let off the gas before doing so.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

How big was the second chunk? That's the same piece Loaders do have crappy traction, you could try different tires. Does it have diff lock or limited slip


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Limited slip, which sucks, The tires are loaded too but still suck. 

The second pic is a different piece of ice, it was one massive chunk but it wouldnt fit in the bucket!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i think 4x4 farmer on here runs a 924g .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1234783 said:


> That's the same piece


Yup.............


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

chris_morrison;1234944 said:


> Limited slip, which sucks, The tires are loaded too but still suck.
> 
> The second pic is a different piece of ice, it was one massive chunk but it wouldnt fit in the bucket!


Wow, who's a little negative today? I hope this is your vent for the day thread!


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

blowerman;1235475 said:


> Wow, who's a little negative today? I hope this is your vent for the day thread!


Well, yesterday was a bad day. But the loader really gets no traction, very disappointed in that matter. On a positive matter, it works like a dream!


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I quite often run a 938g and have not trouble with traction. I usually find myself trying to use too much power, just use the boom similar to how you wood when filling the bucket with sand of a pile in the summer.Once you get the bucket into the snow pile, boom up to get weight on the front end and be a little lighter on the throttle. If it's really icy, carry a bag of salt/ice melter and throw it around in front of the pile. After a little time grabbing a few buckets of snow the tires of the loader will mash the salt in and spread it around a little. This should help some. It did for me.


----------

